# Looking for a training dvd mentioned here



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey all,

No offense to anyone, but the search on this forum is less than impressive. 

Anyway, I am ordering some books and DVDs and remember hearing about a DVD on this site in several threads but can't for the life of me remember any details about it. I think there's a accompanion book but I remember reading "I prefer the DVD because there's load of german shepherds used as examples" somewhere in here, think it's about "reading dog body language" or something similar. I remember thinking I should get that, but I can't find the post in question.

If anyone knows which one I am mean please let me know. 

Cheers,

-Thomas-


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Calming Signals


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

that's the one! I am norwegian so I should have remembered that!

Thanks!


----------

